

Google does not offer SSL search to users in China - dublinclontarf

Being based in China I was eager to try out Google over SSL to find that no matter which Google site I go to (.co.uk, .ie, .com, and even .com.kh) I am redirected to Googles Hong Kong site without SSL.<p>So no SSL(and therefore no privacy for searches anyway).<p>So DuckDuckGo it is then.
======
mooism2
They don't offer it to UK-based people either.

